# Is pink grapefruit wine worth trying?



## Newbie (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi,

Has anyone make wine from pink grapefruit juice? Is it any good at all?

My first batch was made using pineapple juice, which is diluted quite a bit and I was going to use the same recipe for pink grapefruit juice. 
I searched the forums and sounds like grapefruit can be acidic which was my thought in diluting it.

Comments, thoughts, or opinions?


----------



## Tom (Jan 29, 2010)

To each his own. Personally I would not. I have a WE limited edition Grillo that has that taste. Not to sure I would make it now..
Just my .02 worth


----------



## Wade E (Jan 29, 2010)

I have never tried it and dont know the acidity of it either but that dont mean its not good. there are lots of wones that I just havent tried but may someday!


----------



## BobF (Jan 29, 2010)

Newbie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone make wine from pink grapefruit juice? Is it any good at all?
> 
> ...


 
I haven't tried. A quick search turns up a positive from JK:
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques20.asp


----------



## wyntheef (Jan 29, 2010)

One of the best things about home winemaking is the diversity of possible wines you could make. As Bob pointed out, look at Kelller's website. I wouldn't be interested in making some of those wines, but someone was. Dandelions don't sound appetizing to me, but make a delicious wine according to a lot of winemakers.

I'm a fan of grapefruit and would like to hear all about it if it turns out if you decide to make it. It sounds interesting. 

Maybe start with a gallon or two to see if it works out. (test mode)


----------



## Wade E (Jan 29, 2010)

I must say dandelions didnt sound great and 1 year I actually gathered enough for a 3 gallon batch and put them in the freezer and months later threw them out as I was uniterested in actually making it, then 2 years later got off my *** and did it again and made it and sweetened with honey and its awesome so you just never know!


----------



## Julie (Jan 30, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I must say dandelions didnt sound great and 1 year I actually gathered enough for a 3 gallon batch and put them in the freezer and months later threw them out as I was uniterested in actually making it, then 2 years later got off my *** and did it again and made it and sweetened with honey and its awesome so you just never know!



A local winery made dandelion wine last year, and I would have to say that it taste different not sure if I liked it. I'm going to have to tell them about the honey.

Julie


----------



## Newbie (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the opinions. I'm going to pick up some juice and start a gallon batch. 

I'll post some info later to let everyone know how it's doing


----------



## St Allie (Jan 30, 2010)

I make wine out of the normal yellow grapefruits.. It does retain a strong grapefruit flavour though. 

lemon wine is ok, wouldn't rave about it .. but I prefer it made into lemon curd.. or marmalade. ( lemon meringue pie!)

Allie


----------



## Julie (Jan 30, 2010)

St Allie said:


> .....lemon wine is ok, wouldn't rave about it .. but I prefer it made into lemon curd.. or marmalade. ( lemon meringue pie!)
> 
> Allie



Oh Allie,

You need to try Skeeter Pee.

Julie


----------



## mainecr (Jan 31, 2010)

Grapefruit is good...if you like grapefruit. I've made 25 bottles, and got positive feedback from everyone that tried it.


----------



## St Allie (Feb 1, 2010)

mainecr said:


> Grapefruit is good...if you like grapefruit. I've made 25 bottles, and got positive feedback from everyone that tried it.



Grapefruit wine is great, don't oversweeten it..

.. one thing to note for people on certain blood pressure medicines.. all grapefruit products including grapefruit wine.. is off the menu.

Allie


----------



## non-grapenut (Feb 1, 2010)

St Allie said:


> Grapefruit wine is great, don't oversweeten it..
> 
> .. one thing to note for people on certain blood pressure medicines.. all grapefruit products including grapefruit wine.. is off the menu.
> 
> Allie



WOW! Good to know about the blood pressure thingie..I wonder WHY?...too bad, bcuz my pink grapefruit was amazing after 1 year...also, 1 of the bottles sparkled...OMG! So good.


----------



## St Allie (Feb 1, 2010)

non-grapenut said:


> WOW! Good to know about the blood pressure thingie..I wonder WHY?...too bad, bcuz my pink grapefruit was amazing after 1 year...also, 1 of the bottles sparkled...OMG! So good.



It interferes with the medication, stops it being so effective. My bloke has high blood pressure, he loved grapefruit, the Doc says no though. 

I have two grapefruit trees.. the teens get through a fair bit as juice and the rest becomes wine now.
Allie


----------



## non-grapenut (Feb 2, 2010)

you are quite blessed, Allie. 2 grapefruit trees product a lot of fruit. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mainecr (Feb 2, 2010)

Heading to M&D's (snowbirds) in Clearwater FL next week. Going to bring back as much frozen grapefruit and tangelo juice as I can. Mom like wine made from her own trees 
Vacation...might as well get fruit juiced and ready to ferment.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 2, 2010)

St Allie said:


> Grapefruit wine is great, don't oversweeten it..
> 
> .. one thing to note for people on certain blood pressure medicines.. all grapefruit products including grapefruit wine.. is off the menu.
> 
> Allie



This goes for cholesterol medication also.


----------



## St Allie (Feb 2, 2010)

non-grapenut said:


> you are quite blessed, Allie. 2 grapefruit trees product a lot of fruit. Thanks for sharing.



hehehehe Lyn.. i planted two trees because the bloke ate them like they were going extinct...now i have to find other uses for them .. or cut down one of the trees. 

Allie


----------

